# Western cup



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

That looks like a good shoot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

should be a good one!


----------



## swiffer (Dec 5, 2008)

Here are just some of the prizes that will be givin away at the Western Cup!!!

Hoyt Target Bow
Doinker Stabilizers (alot of them)
Easton Arrows
SureLoc sight
Stan Releases
Carter Releases
Vortex Optics
Winners Choice Strings
Trophy Taker Rests
and much more!!!!
Oh yah there is also alot of $$$$$$$

www.westerncup.blogspot.com


----------



## swiffer (Dec 5, 2008)

Along with all the great prizes and cash. Red Bull girls will be handing out free cans of Red Bull, shirts and Decals.


----------



## swiffer (Dec 5, 2008)

$2000 first place payout!!!!!


----------



## swiffer (Dec 5, 2008)

For anyone needing a hotel, the host Hotel is

Travelodge Calgary South
9206 Macleod Trail South 
403-253-7070
Selected rooms are $89 per night

The info is on the website now


----------



## swiffer (Dec 5, 2008)

There is only one month until the shoot. Please pre register asap!!!!
www.westerncup.blogspot.com
or email
[email protected]


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Man that looks fantastic...! Dang, why cant they pull something off like that around here...

B~


----------



## swiffer (Dec 5, 2008)

Three weeks till the shoot!!!! You wont want to miss this one. Free Pizza dinner by CoCo Brooks Pizza, RED BULL WING GIRLS will be handing out free drinks etc on saturday!!!!!Plus $$$$$$ and tons of great prizes.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

FITA field or all marked NFAA yardages?


----------



## swiffer (Dec 5, 2008)

Its a Marked coarse shooting the Fita format


----------



## swiffer (Dec 5, 2008)

The shoot has been POSTPONED. The new dates are July 14 & 15
The coarse has major flooding right now!


----------

